# Underwater Lights for Night Fishing



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

I am thinking about buying an underwater light for fishing at night from my dock or my boat. Do any of you have experience with using these lights in our lakes? Does it improve your catch, and for what types of fish? 

I don't want to spend the money and effort if it isn't worthwhile. Seems like the stained water on a lake like Livingston would make these lights less effective.


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

There are a few houses on the water on lake Conroe that have underwater installed lights about 10 feet off their docks. They always have fish in the light at night time. It is a feeding frenzy if there are enough bait fish! All types of fish from gar to bass are swimming around gobbling up the bait fish.


----------



## GaryI (Mar 18, 2015)

Kickingback,

That video is very interesting and impressive. Do you know where it was taken?

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Mjhartz87 (Jul 29, 2014)

hitting those lights up around lake conroe after the sun goes down is alot of fun. hybrids hit very aggressively on rattletraps and swim baits. depending on the water conditions and clarity. you can physically watch them attack yur bait with much vigor. 

there are a couple by lake plaza marina, a couple around long branch, and 1 or 2 off point Aquarius. those are the ones i know. prepare yourself bc its a blast. take note of where they are bc after you catch a couple, it dies down and you gotta move to another light then return later.

i think the ones around lake conroe are called "the green monster" lights.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

not to hijack the OP, but does anyone know how shallow is "too shallow" for underwater lights? I have 4' to 5 feet at my dock and have been wondering if it would be worthwhile to put one in.


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

The one I filmed above is in 5-6' of water. 4' should be fine if there are plenty of baitfish.

Just make sure to bury the cables and make sure there is nothing that is easily snagged by a jig or lure! I caught the lights a couple of times and instead of moving the light around too much I just cut the lure off. Some people may not do that and pull your lights up and out! 
Good luck!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

I have these on my place in Livingston 2 bulb XB's they work great !!

www.underwaterfishlight.com


----------

